# New BFDer with basic problem



## blue_max (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello All,
First time poster and new subwoofer owner. Now I have bought a BFD to sort out the base, but have fallen at the first hurdle! Hope someone can give me a few pointers.

Quick kit check. Denon 3805 amp, B&W ASW675 sub and BFD.

I have connected the amp to the BFD and on to the sub. It all works.

Now, here is my issue. I connected it up and started to set the imput level. I find that I have to increase the subs volume via speaker setup on the amp to +8 or more to get it to reach five or six bars (I don't think it ever saw a different colour). This is at a volume of about -18 on the amp. It sounds pretty extreme. I have the volume on the sub at about a quarter.

Then when I go to set the relative volumes of all the speakers using the test tones, I have to lower the sub quite a lot to get anywhere near the same volume as the rest of my speakers. I have all my speakers set to small (they are all B&W, with the floorstanding 603's going down to 48).

Now I don't think the sub is doing much at all.

I still need a couple of connectors to be able to REW the room, but do I have a hardware issue, or am I doing something wrong.

Hope you guys can pinpoint any areas where I may be going wrong.

Thank you.

Graham


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 29, 2006)

You did check it with the dvd u 571? In the mode without any filters?? after setting the SUB level then you gonna calibrate the sub with BFD by using youre soundmeter and fix it at 75DB. maybe have you set LFE level correct to cut at 80HZ??


----------



## blue_max (Feb 22, 2007)

Gizmo said:


> You did check it with the dvd u 571? In the mode without any filters?? after setting the SUB level then you gonna calibrate the sub with BFD by using youre soundmeter and fix it at 75DB. maybe have you set LFE level correct to cut at 80HZ??



Thanks for the response.

Indeed it was with U571 (just after the sub dives under the boat). I just bought the BFD second hand and used number 4 and pressed the in/out until it flashes. All the other 12 lights are lit red. Does that mean they are not active? Is there something else I need to press to go into the no filter mode?

I guess I was too previous with setting the mains to match the uncalibrated sub. I set my crossover at 80HZ.

Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Graham,

I downloaded your Denon receiver manual and it has a maximum output of 1.2vRMS from the subwoofer jack. This is an acceptable output that matches the BFD's maximum input level of 2dBV (translates to ~1.25voltsRMS). 

When you are setting the BFD input level (which is really more of a check to ensure you're not _overdriving_ it), be sure to have the BFD's IN/OUT switch with its Green LED flashing. This then turns the RED VU level LED's from an output monitor into an input level monitor.

Also be sure to clear all the old filters out and set them all to OF before beginning to use the BFD.

Play a bass heavy DVD and set the receivers volume to about as loud as you would ever have the system. Then adjust the subwoofer speaker trim to turn on the yellow VU LED if possible. If its not possible, then so be it. Remember that the max out of your receivers sub out jack is 1.2volts. You likely don't have it at max volume, so you may not attain the yellow LED indication. Do your best.

Once that receiver sub trim is set, do not touch it again. Now, when setting the speaker levels of all the speakers, use the subwoofers amplifiers own volume control to match the trim you want against your mains.....

That's it..........

brucek


----------



## blue_max (Feb 22, 2007)

Many thanks brucek,

I can't rule out the possibility that there might have been some filters left active, so I will scour the manual to see if I can try to erase any that might be lurking.

I assume I just crank up the sub volume (on the amps sub setting) until I reach the yellow LED. I imagine I may have to go as high as 12+ (or should I abandon it at something sensible like +6).

It sounds like my subs own volume is likely to be barely on!

Would using the amps auto-setup ruin these settings - ie should I abandon using the auto setup from then on.

It's starting to make some sense now.

Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I can't rule out the possibility that there might have been some filters left active


If a RED filter LED is on for the program that you have selected (i.e. 4), then that filter is active. If you have 12 RED LED's, then you have 12 filters on and active. Set them all to OF, so the RED LED turns off until you are ready to enter your own filter values.....



> I imagine I may have to go as high as 12+


Fine...no problem, that's what the trim is for...




> Would using the amps auto-setup ruin these settings


I would think so...

brucek


----------



## blue_max (Feb 22, 2007)

Brilliant. Many thanks for such a quick and concise answer brucek.

I'll be writing house curves next!

Graham


----------

